# Installazion driver nvidia hp pavillion dv6640el

## xavierLoS

Ciao a tutti..

Ho installato da poco sul mio hp pavillion dv 6640 el la gentoo..

non avendo internet ho usato la live..

ora però mi ritrovo con la risoluzione che mi tira fino a 1024x768 quando in realtà la posso far arrivare a 1280x800..

ho una scheda grafica gforce serie 7.

Con ubuntu usavo questa guida..

http://pvlug.helloweb.eu/forum/index.php?topic=37.0

mentre con gentoo questa

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

solo che non capisco i primi passi che devo fare, ossia il punto 3.

Gentilmente qualcuno non potrebbe spiegarmi come fare, passo passo magari con delle spiegazioni .. così imparo.. o indicarmi qualche guida per newbo..

ma non posso fare come facevo per kubuntu? se no perche?

grazie mille per la gentilezza ..

ale

----------

## codadilupo

scusa, ma non capisco la domanda.

Una guida passo passo come quella linkata, in cosa non è chiara ?

Coda

----------

## xavierLoS

I punti che seguono:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.  Configurare la scheda
> 
> Configurazione del Kernel
> ...

 

non capisco cosa devo fare? ricompilare il kernel?

oppure posso partire subito dal punto 3.9?

ale   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

devi prima controllare se il kernel è stato compilato con quelle opzioni che sono nella guida dopo di che puoi passare all'emersione dei driver nvidia.

ciao

----------

## xavierLoS

scusa per la domanda .. ti sembrerà da newbo.. ed effettivamente lo sono.. 

come faccio o meglio che comandi devo dare per vedere se il kernel è effettivamente settato in questo modo?

ale   :Smile: 

----------

